# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Rainer Maria Rilke

## Dita

*Wie meine Träume nach dir schreien*


Wie meine Träume nach dir schrein.
Wir sind uns mühsam fremd geworden,
jetzt will es mir die Seele morden,
dies arme, bange Einsamsein.

Kein Hoffen, das die Segel bauscht.
Nur diese weite, weiße Stille,
in die mein tatenloser Wille
in atemlosem Bangen lauscht.





*Du musst das Leben nicht verstehen*


Du musst das Leben nicht verstehen,
dann wird es werden wie ein fest.
Und laß dir jeden Tag geschehen
So wie ein Kind im Weitergehen
Von jedem Wehen
Sich viele Blüten schenken lässt.

Sie aufzusammeln und zu sparen,
das kommt dem Kind nicht in den sinn.
Es löst sie leise aus den Haaren,
drin sie so gern gefangen waren,
und hält den lieben jungen Jahren
nach neuen seine Hände hin.





*Wenn es nur einmal so ganz still wäre*


Wenn es nur einmal so ganz still wäre.
Wenn das Zufällige und Ungefähre
Verstummte und das nachbarliche Lachen,
wenn das Geräusch, das meine Sinne machen,
mich nicht so sehr verhinderte am Wachen -:

Dann könnte ich in meinem tausendfachen
Gedanken bis an deinen Rand dich denken
Und dich besitzen (nur ein Lächeln lang),
um dich an alles Leben zu verschenken
wie einen dank.






*Schlussstück*


Der Tod ist groß.
Wir sind die Seinen
Lachenden Munds.
Wenn wir uns mitten im Leben meinen,
wagt er zu weinen
mitten in uns.






*Liebes-Lied*


Wie soll ich meine Seele halten, dass
Sie nicht an deine rührt? Wie soll ich sie
Hinheben über dich zu andern Dingen?
Ach gerne möchte ich sie bei irgendwas
Verlorenem im Dunkel unterbringen
An einer fremden stillen Stelle, die 
nicht weiterschwingt, wenn deine Tiefen
				schwingen.
Doch alles, was uns anrührt, dich und mich,
nimmt uns zusammen wie ein Bogenstrich,
der aus zwei Saiten eine Stimme zieht.
Auf welches Instrument sind wir gespannt?
Und welcher Geiger hat uns in der Hand?
O süßes Lied.





*Der Tod der Geliebten*


Er wusste nur vom Tod was alle wissen:
Dass er uns nimmt und in das Stumme stößt.
Als aber sie, nicht von ihm fortgerissen,
nein, leis aus seinen Augen ausgelöst,

hinüberglitt zu unbekannten Schatten,
und als er fühlte, dass sie drüben nun
wie ein Mond ihr Mädchenlächeln hatten
und ihre weise wohlzutun:

da wurden ihm die Toten so bekannt,
als wäre er durch sie mit einem jeden
ganz nah verwandt; er ließ die andern reden

und glaubte nicht und nannte jenes Land
das gutgelegene, das immersüße -.
Und tastete es ab für ihre Füße.





*Lied vom Meer*


Capri, Piccola Marina

Uraltes Wehn vom Meer,
Meerwind bei Nacht:
	Du kommst zu keinem her;
Wenn einer wacht,
so muss er sehn, wie er
dich übersteht:
	uraltes Wehn vom Meer,
welches weht
nur wie für Ur-Gestein,
lauter Raum
reißend von weit herein...
	O wie fühlt dich ein
Treibender Feigenbaum
Oben im Mondschein.

----------


## Dita

Nga cikli "Mir zur Feier"



Das ist die Sehnsucht: wohnen im Gewoge
und keine Heimat haben in der Zeit.
Und das sind Wünsche: lesie Dialoge
täglicher Stunden mit der Ewigkeit.

Und das ist Leben. Bis aus einem Gestern
die einsamste von allen Stunden steigt,
die, anders lächelnd als die andern Schwestern,
dem Ewigen entgegenschweigt.



--



Ich bin so jung. Ich möchte jedem Klange,
der mir vorüberrascht, mich schauernd schenken,
und willig in des Windes liebem Zwange,
wie Windendes über dem Gartengange,
will meine sehnsucht ihre Ranken schwenken,

Und jeder Rüstung bar will ich mich brüsten,
solang ich fühle, wie die Brust sich breitet.
Denn es ist Zeit, sich reisig auszurüsten,
wenn aus der frühen Kühle dieser Küsten
der Tag mich in die Binnenlande leitet.




--



Ich will nicht lange nach dem lauten Leben
und keinen fragen nach dem fremden Tage:
Ich fühle, wie ich weiße Blüten trage,
die in der Kühle ihre Kelche heben.

Es drängen Viele aus den Frühlingserden,
darinnen ihre wurzeln Tiefen trinken,
um nicht mehr könnend in die Knie zu sinken
vor Sommern, die sie niemals segnen werden.



--



Die armen Worte, die im Alltag darben,
die unscheinbaren Worten, lieb ich so.
Aus meinen Festen schenk ich ihnen Farben,
da lächeln sie und werden langsam froh.

Ihr Wesen, das sie bang in sich bezwangen,
erneut sich deutlich, dass es jeder sieht;
sie sind noch niemals im Gesang gegangen
und schauernd schreiten sie in meinem Lied.



--



Ich bin zu Hause zwischen Tag und Traum.
Dort wo die Kinder schläfern, heiß vom hetzen,
dort wo die Alten sich zu Abend setzen,
und Herde glühn und hellen ihren Raum.

Ich bin zu Hause zwischen Tag und Traum.
Dort wo die abendglocken klar verklangen
und mädchen. vor Verhallenden befangen,
sich müde stützen auf den Brunnensaum.

Und eine Linde ist mein Lieblingsbaum;
und alle Sommer, welche in ihr schweigen,
rühren sich wieder in den tausen Zweigen
und wachen wieder zwischen Tag und Traum.

----------


## Dita

Die Liebenden

Sieh, wie sie zu einander erwachsen:
In ihren Adern wird alles Geist.
Ihre Gestalten beben wie Achsen,
um die es heiß und hinreißend kreist.
Dürstende, und sie bekommen zu trinken,
Wache und sieh: sie bekommen zu sehn.
Laß sie ineinander sinken,
um einander zu überstehen.




Das Rosen-Innere

Wo ist zu diesem Innen
Ein Außen? Auf welches Weh
Legt man solches Linnen?
Welche Himmel spiegeln sich drinnen
In dem Binnensee
Dieser offenen Rosen,
dieser sorglosen, sieh:
wie sie lose im Losen
liegen, als könnte nie
eine zitternde Hand sie verschütten.
Sie können sich selber kaum 
Halten; viele ließen 
Sich überfüllen und fließen
Über von Innenraum
In die Tage, die immer
Voller und voller sich schließen,
bis der ganze Sommer ein Zimmer
wird, ein Zimmer in einem Traum.




Die Entführung

Oft war sie als Kind ihren Dienerinnen
Entwichen, um die Nacht und den Wind
(weil sie drinnen so anders sind)
draußen zu sehn an ihrem Beginnen;

doch keine Sturmnacht hatte gewiß
den riesigen Park so in Stücke gerissen,
wie ihn jetzt ihr Gewissen zerriß,

da er sie nahm von der seidenen Leiter
und sie weitertrug, weiter, weiter...:

bis der Wagen alles war.

Und sie roch ihn, den schwarzen Wagen,
um den verhalten das Jagen stand
und die Gefahr.
Und sie fand ihn mit Kaltem ausgeschlagen;
Und das Schwarze und Kalte war auch in ihr.
Sie kroch in ihren Mantelkragen
Und befühlte ihr Haar, als bliebe es hier,
und hörte fremd einen Fremden sagen:
Ichbinbeidir.

----------


## Dita

Der Gefangene

Meine Hand hat nur noch eine
Gebärde, mit der sie verscheucht;
Auf die alten Steine
Fällt es aus Felsen feucht.

Ich höre nur dieses Klopfen
Und mein Herz hält Schritt
Mit dem Gehen der Tropfen
Und vergeht damit.

Tropften sie doch schneller,
käme doch wieder ein Tier.
Irgendwo war es heller-.
Aber was wissen wir.




Der Dichter

Du entfernst dich von mir, du Stunde.
Wunden schlägt mir dein Flügelschlag.
Allein: was soll ich mit meinem Munde?
Mit meiner Nacht? Mit meinem Tag?

Ich habe keine Geliebte, kein Haus,
keine Stelle auf der ich lebe.
Alle Dingen, an die ich mich gebe,
werden reich und geben mich aus.

----------

